# opinions on mb 27hp kohler motor



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

like the title says. looking for opinions on the motor. i've had plenty of mud buddies over the years just not this particular motor. looking for issues...pro/cons. thanks.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ran a 2002 mud buddy 27hp longtail(kohler powerplant) on my 754 war eagle for 2 seasons. I bought the boat/motor combo like this. Overall, I was very pleased with the combo. I can't think of any cons at the moment. The motor was solid and ran like a top and I never had any issues with it. Changed the oil and new plugs every now and then....typical preventative maintenance. I'm not a very big guy 6' 155lbs and I was able to handle it quite well considering the typical fatigue that is accompanied by longer runs with them. I recently sold it last spring only because I had been saving for a surface drive.. What a world of difference. Any other questions/ concerns, shoot me a pm. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

zep02 said:


> Ran a 2002 mud buddy 27hp longtail(kohler powerplant) on my 754 war eagle for 2 seasons. I bought the boat/motor combo like this. Overall, I was very pleased with the combo. I can't think of any cons at the moment. The motor was solid and ran like a top and I never had any issues with it. Changed the oil and new plugs every now and then....typical preventative maintenance. I'm not a very big guy 6' 155lbs and I was able to handle it quite well considering the typical fatigue that is accompanied by longer runs with them. I recently sold it last spring only because I had been saving for a surface drive.. What a world of difference. Any other questions/ concerns, shoot me a pm. Hope this helps.


thanks, exactly the input i'm looking for.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't know how the Kohler is but I'd just check to make sure it has a pull start. On the Honda's bigger than 23 HP they lose the pull start. Something you won't like being without if you have an electrical issue.

Just a thought.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> Don't know how the Kohler is but I'd just check to make sure it has a pull start. On the Honda's bigger than 23 HP they lose the pull start. Something you won't like being without if you have an electrical issue.
> 
> Just a thought.


i had a 20hp honda go-devil for 7 years....no pull start. kinda scary to think about it but it ended up being the best motor i ever had. bout all i can do is carry my jump box with me as a backup.

I picked up a go-devil boat and 27hp kohler last night.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

^......pics!?


----------



## CAPT. CRUNCH (Jul 13, 2009)

Problems with the kohler that i see are magnets fall off the flywheel taking out the stator,diodes in the wires to the coils fail and no recoil.I am not saying its a bad motor they run great they just seem to have more problems than a 23 vanguard.My opinion the 23 van will run neck to neck with 27 kohler and all 23 van have a recoil.This is just my opinion. I work on them every day. Now you may know where i work.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

My wiring harness burned up on the 35, 6 miles out from the launch.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Dan I ran my Kohler for 4 years and NEVER had an issue with the motor. It was on a longtail as well. It was torque monster brother. Didn't have high rpm's like some i've seen but it would run a brand new 9x6 gd prop in the 3570 - 3600 range and after it got a bit worn would run out at 3770-3860 with no issues or misses. Changed plugs twice in all the time I had it and it never used a drop of oil either. Had about 160 hours on it when I sold it a month ago. 

Todd


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

CAPT. CRUNCH said:


> Problems with the kohler that i see are magnets fall off the flywheel taking out the stator,diodes in the wires to the coils fail and no recoil.I am not saying its a bad motor they run great they just seem to have more problems than a 23 vanguard.My opinion the 23 van will run neck to neck with 27 kohler and all 23 van have a recoil.This is just my opinion. I work on them every day. Now you may know where i work.


thanks for the input. nice to know these things as it makes simple fixes when they happen. i'm mechanical so i don't have problems with failures, just hate diagnosing them. and i agree with the 23hp, i have one of those in the barn as well...and that bugger has some hours on it. think it was new in 03'...still chuggin like day 1.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smoke said:


> Dan I ran my Kohler for 4 years and NEVER had an issue with the motor. It was on a longtail as well. It was torque monster brother. Didn't have high rpm's like some i've seen but it would run a brand new 9x6 gd prop in the 3570 - 3600 range and after it got a bit worn would run out at 3770-3860 with no issues or misses. Changed plugs twice in all the time I had it and it never used a drop of oil either. Had about 160 hours on it when I sold it a month ago.
> 
> Todd


one i just grabbed from Jim @ freeway has 93hrs on it. so this is good to know.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

The motor Smoke is talking about my buddy bought and that thing runs great!!!! we took it for a spin the other day and it pushed a 16ft boat between 12-17mph.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm guessing this might have been a fellow m-s members boat..


----------



## CAPT. CRUNCH (Jul 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm guessing this might have been a fellow m-s members boat..


 Let me say that particular boat has had alot of feathers in it!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

CAPT. CRUNCH said:


> Let me say that particular boat has had alot of feathers in it!


haha good deal. lil blood adds to the character.


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

was eye balling that boat too.let us know how it works for you.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice looking rig Dan. We have the 27 mb Koehler short on our 14ft welded Jon boat. We've had very few minor problems with it. Only thing I would suggest is to get pods on the boat, helps on our heavier boat quite a bit. Other than that you got yourself a great rig.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I didn't notice it was a long tail, not sure if pods would help or hurt your rig.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I traded my 27 Kholer Long Tail (Beavertail brand) for a Mud Buddy 20 short tail. 

I do miss the smooth running of the Kholer. It idles a lot better than my current, and slower idle speeds too, make easier to pick up dekes. I put the Kholer though its paces, and it ran great. Never had a failure that left me stranded. It did fail to engage the starter one time, a few taps in the right spot and it wound up. Figured some debris got into something. Only time it happened.

I don't think you can go wrong with the engine. As long as it pushes your rig the way you want, the power plant is solid. The rest (drive train) I can't speak to on your model.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Bellyup said:


> I traded my 27 Kholer Long Tail (Beavertail brand) for a Mud Buddy 20 short tail.
> 
> I do miss the smooth running of the Kholer. It idles a lot better than my current, and slower idle speeds too, make easier to pick up dekes. I put the Kholer though its paces, and it ran great. Never had a failure that left me stranded. It did fail to engage the starter one time, a few taps in the right spot and it wound up. Figured some debris got into something. Only time it happened.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with the engine. As long as it pushes your rig the way you want, the power plant is solid. The rest (drive train) I can't speak to on your model.


I now have the 27 kohler from Bellyup. Have had zero problems with it, and it pushes my 1542 great...no complaints here!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

sthiede said:


> I now have the 27 kohler from Bellyup. Have had zero problems with it, and it pushes my 1542 great...no complaints here!


I am not sorry we traded either. I truly enjoy the speed and versatility of the short tail. The idle problem is just a small price to pay for what the trade off is. I manage. Hey, sthiede, I have an old prop for that thing I found. It is not in the best of condition but I kept it for a spare in case I ever broke one out in the marsh. If you want it, let me know. Will figure out a way to get it to you. Missed you out in NoDak. We had a heck of a good hunt all week.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Bellyup said:


> I am not sorry we traded either. I truly enjoy the speed and versatility of the short tail. The idle problem is just a small price to pay for what the trade off is. I manage. Hey, sthiede, I have an old prop for that thing I found. It is not in the best of condition but I kept it for a spare in case I ever broke one out in the marsh. If you want it, let me know. Will figure out a way to get it to you. Missed you out in NoDak. We had a heck of a good hunt all week.


We were there the 4th week...stayed in the gaddishack... had good hunting as well. Expected to see ya there


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like my rig. I have an 18x44 go-devil boat with a 27hp kohler GD. Only difference is I have the full bench instead of the split. You will be happy with that rig. I suggest a nice blind to go on it. I had a avery quick set blind and it didn't work very good on the bay with the winds we get. 

Nice rig.

Kev


----------

